# Morgan Monroe MVS 45



## BR183 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey all,

I am thinking of buying a Morgan Monroe MVS 45 from our friend Grenvilleter. I was just curious if anyone else owns a Creekside MM and wanted to know how it is holding up as well as how it is opening up over time. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

I still have that MVS-45 that you saw BR183 but I've grown attached to it. As a matter of fact I was thinking of calling it my own. I talked to the manufacturer about that little split on the sound board and it falls under the neck block. I stabilized what was showing around the soundhole and Morgan Monroe said if it got any worse to "send it back". I was hesitant because it had a "sound" that I was uncertain others may not have. 
Consequently, I put some Martin SP+ light gauge strings on it and played it everyday for maybe 30 min to an hour for about a month. It opened up beautifully and I really like the sound. Much bassier than a regular Hog but not boomy like a rosewood dread. It could definitely be a keeper for me and if it had some on-board electronics in it, I'd already have claimed it to play regularly on stage. I still might throw in a Shatten pickup and use it to replace my current axe that needs some divots in the fingerboard repaired before they get too worn and I need to replace the fretboard completely.
I'll also check the stock situation in Indiana to make sure they have some in case you really are serious. I can get them in less than a week,and sometimes in as little as 2 days depending on when I order.
If you think it's the you want, I'll get another one in and you can have your pick of the pair.
I know..I know....it would not be fair. The one that's been played will definitely sound much better but to tell the truth, perhaps they all will develop a wonderful tone. I've moved a few MV-01's (00 model) and the first one that I sold blows the doors of any I subsequently sold but it also has got and gets played the most. Believe it or not, it's coming into the shop for it's 1st string change very soon so I'll try to have it here when you visit so you can see the difference a few months of playing makes vs. the "fresh out of the box" sound that they start out with. It's truly amazing how a new guitar evolves in it's 1st 6 months of "work".


----------

